#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Chiang Rai Condos

## RC Shaw

Hi, I'm trying to find a reputable (honest) real estate agency that can rent/sell a pair of condos at Chiang Rai Condotel. Anyone have direct experience with such an agency?

----------

